# noisy chicken.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my light sussex is about 26 weeks old. and today has been very very noisy, squarking rather than clucking. and trying to get up as high as she can.
if we go near her she becomes realy noisy. is this normal behaivour ?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

rob said:


> my light sussex is about 26 weeks old. and today has been very very noisy, squarking rather than clucking. and trying to get up as high as she can.
> if we go near her she becomes realy noisy. is this normal behaivour ?


She might be ready to lay...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i was wondering if thats what it is. she is very loud and has just settled on a shelf about five foot off the ground.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

rob said:


> i was wondering if thats what it is. she is very loud and has just settled on a shelf about five foot off the ground.


That's what I'd say. Mine started the cackle a day or two before their actual first egg.

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine acted just like that before they laid. And it took a few days for them to figure out what was going on and then they settled down. Chell still acts like that on the days she lays a double yolker.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a speckled sussex and I don't if they are all like this but I stayed away from them because she is SO DARN NOISY!!!! We call her China....If she knows your around she starts goin wwwaaaaaa waaaaaa wwwaaaaa... and interupts you until she gets attention. she knows her name too if she is anywhere in the yard even across the field you yell china she starts up wwwaaaaa!!! is to funny but if your trying to talk to someone next to the run she has to put in her 2 cents.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lets hope so, i cant wait for the first egg.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well there is my answer ! she just laid an egg right in front of me


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my first egg


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome Bro !! Congrats !!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

YIPEE!!!! Congrats Rob.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers mate, im well chuffed


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice!!! Good job girl!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

shes looking very proud of herself.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

She should be! ;-)


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

Mine are old and still make all of the noise when they lay. HaHa


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome! And how lucky are you that she laid it right in front of you!!!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

How egg-citing! Congratulations!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> How egg-citing! Congratulations!


Hehehe too cute!!!


----------



## Landis (Apr 14, 2013)

HaHa that is so cute


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats! That is cool!


----------

